# 1986 Golf Diesel TDI Swap



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

Here are the vids of it in action after the TDI swap was complete:

Lifted MKII Golf Diesel TDI Conversion Offroad Videos

Monday 5-14-07: Clutch Fails
calls made throughout the week.
Friday 5-18-07: i met Donald (Goat) @ 6:30 & the descidion was made.
Saturday - swap is on!!!
This car is a bone - stock 1986 Golf Diesel that i picked up off craigslist several months ago & swapped passat suspension & a hitch onto.......
getting the TDI out of a donor mk3 jetta.







The jetta is getting a 1.6 Diesel from a donor mk2!!!








here goes!


























































































































And yes..... - that's a 1.6l in an mk3!!!!!









and you might have noticed the assortment of corrado parts here as well.
































and here are the 2 cars monday morning.








a 1.9 TDI MK2 Golf










And A 1998 Jetta 1.6 Diesel










so, i'm just glad to have fixed the bad clutch issue







& maybe a little glad to have doubled the power too

























and it's note totally done yet..... still need to figure out the throttle.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

please resize your pictures, looks like fun


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (L33t A2)*

please more info! you made it loook tooo easy getting the tdi into the mk2, thats what i am planning on doing and would love some pointers


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (scottyrocco16vDUB)*

I have sone several motor swaps & once you do one it's funny how easy it gets.
1: try to get a whole donor car... or at least the entire wiring harness & transmission with it if it's a cable shift unit.
2: use an interior wiring harness from a 1989 or newer mk2 - it will plug in to the mk3 fuse block
3: get a corrado shift box (drill 4 holes to install it... really easy) 
4: get a corrado pedal assembly... will need to be modded - see 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3247319
or get a passat TDI pedal assembly - should fit from what i have heard - i just couldn't get my hands on one.
5: don't use a cherry picker - it's a wast of time... just remove the bumper, frille, rad support, rad, & subframe & drop the motor onto a furnature dolly or wheel dolly & then undo the rear mounts & roll that baby away.
6: if you are insane like me







& want lots of ground clearance & a fat intercooler & a mk3 radiator & a good place to mount a skidplate you will want my latest creation:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3365595
7: & then with some special strut work it can clear 27x8.5r14 tires.







i will have to post some pics of this later. - but that's only if you have a desire for 9.5" of ground clearance


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

you have to post pics of this thing all jacked up!


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (scottyrocco16vDUB)*

Here are pics of it all jacked up.







on fat mud tires!




































http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3500488


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

hahahah you are my hero ! that is sooooo sick!


----------



## ryahogue (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm putting a 1.9l tdi engine in my golf 2 1.6l petrol engine got any advise

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

